

Google open sources real time bidding tech - shanemhansen
https://github.com/google/openrtb

======
opinali
You may also want to check out the sibling project
[https://github.com/google/openrtb-
doubleclick](https://github.com/google/openrtb-doubleclick) (relevant for Adx
bidders, using OpenRTB or not).

------
shanemhansen
For those not familiar with OpenRTB, it's a horrible spec for real time
bidding on ads.
[http://openrtb.github.io/OpenRTB/](http://openrtb.github.io/OpenRTB/)

